# Glimmer of hope for a DeLand SunRail station



## Qapla (Jul 16, 2019)

There is talk that Federal funds may finally be available to extend SunRail from DeBary north to Deland

https://www.masstransitmag.com/rail...-county-council-reconsiders-sunrail-to-deland

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...0190715-dyfdghi7drgjbdgcmwftcjwrt4-story.html

https://www.masstransitmag.com/rail...-county-council-reconsiders-sunrail-to-deland


----------



## jis (Jul 17, 2019)

https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando...olusia-reaffirms-sunrail-support?cid=share_fb


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Nov 21, 2019)

Qapla said:


> There is talk that Federal funds may finally be available to extend SunRail from DeBary north to Deland
> 
> https://www.masstransitmag.com/rail...-county-council-reconsiders-sunrail-to-deland
> 
> ...



I was kind of hoping that somebody would notice the fact that the A-Line north to Deland runs literally RIGHT PAST Blue Spring State Park and propose a stop there. School classes from the whole Orlando Metro area could do field trips to Blue Spring, and area Seniors could do a day trip there from their local SunRail station. It would also be a powerful argument for weekend service. On a visit there one day, I was on the bridge over the tracks on the way into the Park and watched 98 flying by.


----------



## Qapla (Nov 21, 2019)

It would be interesting to see how they would do that since there is no grade crossing near the entrance into the park ... but, I agree, it would be an excellent place to incorporate a stop.


----------



## jis (Nov 22, 2019)

Volusia County has asked to be permitted to leave the SunRail compact and forgo spending any money on the proposed extension to Deland. 

https://www.news-journalonline.com/news/20190829/volusia-asks-out-of-sunrail-to-deland-deal


----------



## Qapla (Nov 22, 2019)

That's a shame. More than likely the ones who want to make this change are ones who would never use the service.

It reminds me of some in Alachua County. For years there have been those who say the county should close the libraries and quit spending money on them since "no one uses them". It is obvious to anyone who does use the library that those who say this have never tried to find a parking space at one of the library branches.

My guess would be that the people in Volusia who say the money would be better spent on other transportation "needs" have never tried to find a parking space at the DeBary station. They have no clue just how many people use SunRail on a daily basis and how much benefit a stop in Deland would be. Too bad there aren't tracks running from Deland to Daytona that SunRail could use to extend to Daytona - that would make a Delans Station even more useful.


----------



## jis (Nov 22, 2019)

There is a separate study for getting SunRail to Daytona from Debary. Going via Deland on the A Line is really a somewhat out of the way routing to do it. The direct route study was along the I-4 ROW. Frankly, I don't think the Volusia County Commissioners get it.

At least theoretically the Federal money could be retargeted to what used to be called Phase III which is the connection to Orlando International Airport, but it does require much more money from somewhere to fund it fully. If built, that would be incredibly useful, notwithstanding the Brightline transfer station at Meadow Woods. Brightline is likely to be more expensive than a direct SunRail connection for the travelers.


----------



## west point (Nov 22, 2019)

Atlantic Coast Line actually ran trains to Blue springs. As to what happened and where the station was will leave to someone else ?


----------

